
Vivaldi 2.0 browser brings sync, themes and new Chrome-conquering ambitions - walkingolof
https://www.cnet.com/news/vivaldi-2-0-browser-brings-sync-themes-new-chrome-conquering-ambition/
======
DarkWiiPlayer
I'm starting to think the 2.0 version number is really just a marketing thing.
There aren't really that many more features than in last releases, and it
could have been just a minor version number.

Not complaining though, it's obviously had its desired effect, considering how
much internet media coverage this release has gotten them, even just on hacker
news, which already reaches lots of possible new users.

